# Leistungsfähigkeit von Java3D



## Illuminatus0301 (28. Jul 2006)

Ich hab mal eine dumme Frage: Wie Leistungsfähig ist Java3D??? Ich will mal ein kleines 3D-Spiel Programmieren und möchte wissen, ob Java3D Leistungsfähig genug ist!


----------



## Illuvatar (28. Jul 2006)

Java3D ist für Spiele nicht sonderlich geeignet, wenn duu Java verwenden willst, würde ich dir eher zu LWJGL, JOGL oder jPCT raten (dazu gab es schon öfter was hier im Forum)


----------



## Bert Brenner (28. Jul 2006)

Und wenn du mal JOGL oder LWJGL in aktion sehen willst schau dir das hier doch mal an:

http://www.bytonic.de/html/jake2.html


----------



## Illuminatus0301 (29. Jul 2006)

@Illuvatar: Ist das Spieleprogrammieren mit Java3D nicht besonders geeignet, weil es noch keine fertige Engine gibt und man die selber schreiben müsste oder weil Java3D die ganzen Models nicht schnell genug verarbeiten würde???

P.S.: Thx erstmal für die Antworten, hatte noch keine Zeit sie mir genauer anzusehen.


----------



## Illuvatar (29. Jul 2006)

Java3D ist nicht für solche komplexen Sachen geeignet, eher für statische Szenen oder ähnliches. Eine richtige Engine gibt es (deshalb) aber auch nicht.


----------

